# bike fit look wedge



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

hi, I bought that : http://www.bikefit.com/products.php , cause I have a problem with my right leg.. knee vs foot alignment. So I have too many pressure on the outside, so I tought I would need to put the thickest part of the wedges on outside but on I read that we need to put that on the inside.... so if I put 2 wedges, I would like to know if I need to put 2 the other side, 1 with the thick side inside and 1 with thick side outside.. do you undertsand?? if not my left leg will be shorter than the other..


----------



## Cableguy (Jun 6, 2010)

Yes, presuming your legs *are* the same length to begin with (might not be the case), you'll want to add a "neutral" stack to the other foot of equal height, then slightly increase your saddle height.

If you haven't invested in a good custom footbed, or at least one that has been picked to fit your foot type (i.e. BG Specialized Footbed), I would do so before going with the wedge option.


----------



## shotojs78 (May 20, 2008)

I have the superfeet insole in my R310 shimano


----------



## lopott (Jun 27, 2010)

Used these wedges and yes you put the thick part in. It will no lengthen your leg significantly. I started with 2 and ended up adding a third. Easy to do just remember your cleat angle. Helps significantly and allowed use or continued use of look cleats, instead of switching to speedplay.


----------

